# Bohren und der club of gore. (dark , doom jazz)



## display (Apr 6, 2010)

fantastic group imo...
















seems like they're heavily influenced by angelo badalamenti. (especially the work he's done for lynch's twin peaks)


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

I listened to some of their stuff a few years ago and thought it was pretty good, but I never really delved any further. What album would you recommend I get first?

This is one of my favourites of theirs:






Also, if I remeber correctly, don't they play all their gigs in almost complete darkness to add to the atmosphere?


----------



## display (Apr 6, 2010)

yeah most of their gigs are almost in complete darkness. here's a vid..
(live in moscow)





Their latest album "dolores" is great...(which was released in 2008)...
But their two best ones are "sunset mission" & "black earth".

here's "midnight walker" (taken from sunset mission)


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

display said:


> fantastic group imo...


First piece = strange ****** piece, video clip for paedophiles who like to dress up as Santa and other weird roles.



display said:


>


Second piece, I enjoyed it. Quite dark but the piano brings it back with balance at times. Generally repetitive but mood is sustained.



display said:


> seems like they're heavily influenced by angelo badalamenti. (especially the work he's done for lynch's twin peaks)


Final/third piece, worse than the second piece but better than the first. Could do without.


----------



## display (Apr 6, 2010)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> First piece = strange ****** piece, video clip for paedophiles who like to dress up as Santa and other weird roles.
> 
> Second piece, I enjoyed it. Quite dark but the piano brings it back with balance at times. Generally repetitive but mood is sustained.
> 
> Final/third piece, worse than the second piece but better than the first. Could do without.


I'm really starting to ******* love this talkclassical.com forum... 

Now tell me HarpsichordConcerto , is it just a pure coincidence...or is your vitriolic post , a result of this ?

http://www.talkclassical.com/93326-post191.html

Right after i rated your piece a 6/10 (maybe i should've given it a 10/10  )...

I posted my reply yesterday at 09:20 and you ended up posting your reply here just a few hours later at 14:44 ...

I can already imagine the scene...You visit the "rate the piece above you" thread to see who rated your piece...Then you see my post , with a 6/10...You get pissed ,

HarpsichordConcerto: " who in the hell is this arrogant newb ? "

you start looking at my other posts...Trying to find something you can attack me on...then you find this thread , Haha... 

HarpsichordConcerto: "I'll show you who's boss you little ****" ... 



HarpsichordConcerto said:


> First piece = strange ****** piece, video clip for paedophiles who like to dress up as Santa and other weird roles.


I didn't do the video , however i know the source of the footage. It's taken from jean pierre jeunet's city of children. (great film btw)

here's the trailer





So no , there's nothing pedophiliac about it....Furthermore , i selected this video , so you are directly insinuating that i'm a pedophile...Maybe you did it unintentionally...but i doubt it....


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice one. Perhaps the most entertaining response I have read directed at me so far. You can take things on the chin.

A regular poster today called me a loser after I described Arnold Schoenber's music as "junk". So I sarcastically withdrew it, "apologised" and replaced "junk" with _entertate Kunst_. Let's see how he responds, and his Avatar is, would you believe, Richard Wagner! (Look up that derogatory German term in the context of Schoenberg's history when it was actually used, and then Richard Wagner, if you don't know what it means).

This forum/discussion board is full of very "polite" folks who can't take words from a cranky poster like me. The words you used above would not even survive more than five minutes in some of the other threads around here.

The movie you mentioned looks interesting, quite weird though. I have heard of it but I'm not at all familiar with it to have noticed the clip's usage of it. I thought it repugnant to have a bunch of weird looking Santas bullying a kid, and call the whole thing musical video clip. That was all.

Where are you from? Just curious.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Let's see how he responds


Yeah, I'm quite curious myself.


----------



## Gangsta Tweety Bird (Jan 25, 2009)

they are cool but not the type i suspect most classical music enthusiasts will like. i think midnight radio is there best album but its even more subdued than there other stuff


----------



## display (Apr 6, 2010)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Nice one. Perhaps the most entertaining response I have read directed at me so far. You can take things on the chin.
> 
> A regular poster today called me a loser after I described Arnold Schoenber's music as "junk". So I sarcastically withdrew it, "apologised" and replaced "junk" with _entertate Kunst_. Let's see how he responds, and his Avatar is, would you believe, Richard Wagner! (Look up that derogatory German term in the context of Schoenberg's history when it was actually used, and then Richard Wagner, if you don't know what it means).
> 
> ...


I know it's an odd scene... it's actually part of a "nightmare" sequence.
Maybe you should've seen it within the context of the film to get a better idea...

Anyway , i don't mind vulgarity or harsh criticism...i just don't like being associated with pedos (if that's what you were insinuating)...Speaking of which...If i'd be president of my own country...i'd re-establish the death penalty for these ******s (for all rapists & murderers too)..

To answer your question , i'm from france. (i know, my grammar is deplorable).


----------



## display (Apr 6, 2010)

Gangsta Tweety Bird said:


> they are cool but not the type i suspect most classical music enthusiasts will like. i think midnight radio is there best album but its even more subdued than there other stuff


True , i like it too though.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Well, sorry to have this thread go rather off topic.

"Nightmare" scene, make sense. I get the picture.

France. Beautiful country. Rich history, and of course rich in Classical music. 

I never knew of a genre called "dark, doom jazz". Your post (#3) sounds very urban/cosmopolitan, melancholic (dark/doom), very modern, and that mood is sustained throughout. That's what it sounds like to me. Good stuff.


----------



## theresa.walsh125 (Oct 6, 2010)

Oh I am absolutely amazed by Bohren .... Really great stuff. Their Black Earth is still one of my fav albums.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Display - I've heard of Bohren but never got around to investigating so thanks for your head-up. I gather they used to play Hardcore metal before this - perhaps a few other bands of that ilk ought to consider a such a change: this newer direction is far more interesting and far less cliched.


----------

